# Coding BL for CPT code 76882



## dmccullers (May 11, 2017)

I want to get a little clarification on how to code 76882 BL. I read that this code can be billed twice (76882 RT & 76882 LT) Is this correct?


----------



## JenniferB7 (May 29, 2017)

Correct.

CPT code 76882 is for an Ultrasound, extremity, nonvascular, real-time with image documentation; limited, anatomic specific.  The code is for one extremity, so if you performed this code on the right and left leg, then would bill it twice (76882-RT, 76882-LT OR with the 50 modifier to indicate it was performed bilaterally depending on your payer).

Hope that helps!


----------

